# Car insurance companies for PT plates



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

When I matriculated my UK car over last yr I decided to continue insurance with IBEX on the Portuguese plate. This has now expired (funnily enough they haven't contacted me for a renewal) and I'm looking for alternatives as I paid €400 last time and I know it can be much cheaper as I haven't had any incidents in 5+ years.

Just wondering what companies others go for. I was looking online and trying simulators and just got confused.

Thx,
Etch


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Fidelidade and have found that using a local agent we get a better deal rather than buying online


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We use Tranquilidade, arranged by Toyota when we bought the car. Ibex couldn't match the quote. I think ours is about €400 too, fully comp.


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think moving to Portugal company would only help if it's 3rd party since I ony have a 1 yr history in Portugal with this car. Actually IBEX will renew for €370 fully comp with a vehicle value of €3k and excess of €500.

I think in Portugal there's more than just 3rd party and fully comp, ie more insurance classes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot of Portuguese companies accept proof of no claims from other insurers, same types of Insurance as available in UK, the stipulation is that car insurance must be at minimum 3rd party, you can reduce insurance with the newer insurance companies by not having thinks like glass cover, breakdown, green card etc, breakdown I think a must here as you can't tow vehicles.

My fully comp insurance is less than that quote from Ibex for a car of greater value and includes all of above and no excess


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm losing the will to live. I've been looking to get insurance for my PT registered motorcycle, ( matriculated from a UK plate ) and all I seem to find is third party only quotes:- no theft bit. This is not an option !

The bike itself is worth 4000+ Sterling.

I'm going to stop looking now after 4 hours of trawling the web as I'm starting to recognise the fact that I'm hitting the qwerty pad harder and harder......


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> I'm losing the will to live. I've been looking to get insurance for my PT registered motorcycle, ( matriculated from a UK plate ) and all I seem to find is third party only quotes:- no theft bit. This is not an option !
> 
> The bike itself is worth 4000+ Sterling.
> 
> I'm going to stop looking now after 4 hours of trawling the web as I'm starting to recognise the fact that I'm hitting the qwerty pad harder and harder......


Welcome to Portugal LOL

This third party insurance thing is a royal PITA....... I've seen others post here that they can get fully comp and TPF&T insurance but I've never been able to get it for any of my vehicles. 

FWIW, I pay about €190 PA for a 2.5 litre diesel Jeep, €36 PA for my 5.9 litre classic Jeep & €40 for my Chinese made 125 cc monkey bike....... but all are third party only.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Welcome to Portugal LOL
> 
> This third party insurance thing is a royal PITA....... I've seen others post here that they can get fully comp and TPF&T insurance but I've never been able to get it for any of my vehicles.
> 
> FWIW, I pay about €190 PA for a 2.5 litre diesel Jeep, €36 PA for my 5.9 litre classic Jeep & €40 for my Chinese made 125 cc monkey bike....... but all are third party only.


Do you take the steering wheel with you when you park up ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> Do you take the steering wheel with you when you park up ?


LOL! 

It's very quiet in this area and pretty much crime free........ mind you, the classic Jeep is fitted with a very clever immobiliser from it's days in South Africa.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> LOL!
> 
> mind you, the classic Jeep is fitted with a very clever immobiliser from it's days in South Africa.


I remember the stories of under-vehicle flame throwers from SA


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your far better visiting the agents in your local Camara they know the market and will know where to get the Insurance your after, I've found I get a better deal with an agent than going Direct, currently I've stayed with Fidelidade Mundial for 3 years now and moved my house insurance to them because I've found service excellent (agent) and great premiums


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Your far better visiting the agents in your local Camara they know the market and will know where to get the Insurance your after, I've found I get a better deal with an agent than going Direct, currently I've stayed with Fidelidade Mundial for 3 years now and moved my house insurance to them because I've found service excellent (agent) and great premiums


Thanks CM, I was about to ask TM about his, anti-theft, flame thrower installation..


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The flame thrower installations really did happen over there where car theft and hijackings are ultra common. 

Again, FWIW, I've started using a local agent who just has a desk in a paper shop for everything except the classic Jeep and I reckon he's about 15% cheaper for exactly the same policy with the same insurance companies.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have been with Ibex for all our insurances for the past 6 years and have just renewed with them


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a question every time I look at Ibex apart from I think their expensive my major concern is that although they state they insure in Portugal none of the FAQ or T&C's seems to support this? and any examples or applicable law relates to Spain not Portugal, I nearly swopped house insurance a couple of years back but ?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I have just had a conversation with Blackfriers who are a company that offer 'bespoke' policies for the expat in Gib, Spain and PT. After further interrogation, Blackfriers revealed they used Ibex and that Ibex in fact will not offer cover if you are not already a policy holder with them.???? It was explained that if I, perhaps, took out home insurance with Ibex first, they "may" then take you on for a motor policy.


----------

